# Interesting info about "be wise as serpents..." Mat 10:16



## Lauren Mary (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting information about serpents/snakes, that suggests a lesson or two about evangelism.

The Bible tells Christians in bearing witness of God, to be "wise as serpents, harmless as doves" (Matthew 10:16). A bright Christian veterinarian this evening explained to me that serpents/snakes rarely hunt/seek for a meal. They wait for their prey to come to them. They stay close to their dens and listen, sensing vibrations. They are extraordinarily sensitive to sounds and the minutest vibrations of potential prey. They lay low until the prey and the opportune moment to strike is at hand. Then they launch out. 

The Vet further told me that what serpents/snakes do seek, however, is warmth. They can't strike or digest if they are not warm. If they can't digest their captured prey, the prey may even succeed at gnawing it's way out of the snake's body which would cause a grevious wound, and allow the prey to escape. 

Lessons? A few came to mind. Let us be wise as serpents and not wander from the shelter of God. Let us be watchful for opportunities the Lord will bring our way, listening closely, sensing the vibrating hearts of others who are positioned to be brought into the body. Let us diligently seek the warmth of God's light, be constantly warmed in His presence, and receive the warmth of God's great love for us that we might enfold others with it as well. 

The warning is if we let ourselves cool off or become cold, we may not lay hold or keep hold of the opportunities the Lord will bring. We will not strike effectively at the opportune moment. We will not succeed with our small part of enfolding the beloved prey into the divine body, and the body may suffer. So indeed, let us be wise as serpents for the greater glory of God, and harmless as doves.

And doves"¦ ahhh doves. Divine, gentle, lovely to behold symbols of peace, innocent creatures carried upon the wind that listeth where it wills, and used of the Holy Spirit to show forth the Lord Jesus Christ. 

Blessings,
Lauren


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 22, 2006)

That's an interesting life lesson, and analogy though I think if we are concerned with strict exegetical significance, then we should take notice at Jesus' subsequent statements in Matthew chapter 10 if our purpose is to ascertain its underlying meaning and intent. Granted, serpents are certainly wise in the manner in which you described.

Our Lord very clearly correlated the need for wisdom, hence Matthew 10:16, as a means of evading traps set for us and responding properly in the face of persecution. He warned his followers that persecutions are coming, hence the following verses (note v.17: "But beware of men, for they will deliver you up to councils and scourge you in their synagogues." So on and so forth.)


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 22, 2006)

William Einwechter notes,


> The "serpent" was typical of wisdom and cunning in the ancient world. The wisdom of the serpent is that of keen perception and cleverness both in avoiding its enemies and catching its prey.
> 
> Therefore, to be "wise as serpents" refers to the ability of the disciples to avoid unnecessary contact or conflict with the "wolves," and if such conflict or contact occurs, to know how to handle the situation in a way that minimizes the ability of the "wolves" to succeed in an attack. Jesus' disciples should not invite or provoke attacks from their enemies, but rather behave in such a fashion that frustrates the designs of the wicked against them.
> 
> ...


Personally, I cannot say I have followed this later admonition very well in the past, in the face of persecution, as it is tempting to mock and spites one's persecutors and antagonists. In other words, I failed and impugned my testimony. If tormentors mock or speak evil of me, my inclination was to let them assume the worst in utterly cynical retort to their insinuations and derision. Figuratively speaking, my inclination has been to tell the wolves to _kiss my behind_, however, this imprudent response only brought me more strife.

Hence, the wisdom of the serpents is to be sought after, but we must tether it to the admonition of being "...as harmless as doves..."


----------



## larryjf (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome - that's the verse i am memorizing this weak!


----------

